# Do these legs turn you on?



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

What does everyone think of this girls legs?

Cant decide if she is hot as hell or too muscly.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

they don't put me off


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Would be hot as hell... with breasts


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

would you say no

cause i sure wouldnt as my STRONG WINKY comes out haha


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the way her knickers match her shorts

The green top really is a no no though


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i think she's lovely, needs a nice short dress and tights to swing her across to feminity though


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I be her snatch is like an 8" bench vice


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

What puts me off is she has better legs than me

awesome body


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

hot! :tt2:


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

dan the man said:


> STRONG WINKY


Lol :lol:

I guess thats gunna be the new saying around here

And yeah she's not too bad


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great figure on the whole


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

1bpk said:


> Lol :lol:
> 
> I guess thats gunna be the new saying around here
> 
> And yeah she's not too bad


dead right its quality thanks to gemilky


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

shes a beaute :rockon:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


>


i seen this pic before, poss photoshop, check the doorframe bending with her right leg

but still, i could happily jerk off to this pic


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'd say thats a photoshopped pic and yes i would ride her till i had a stroke


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


>


if thats real thats sexy as fuk:thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Would love a bird with either of those sets of legs


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dale_flex said:


> Would love a bird with either of those sets of legs


i am a lucky fuker in that my mrs has the much downsized version of those,but with more definition :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

rounded thighs are awesome on a bird


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

The Gimp said:


> What does everyone think of this girls legs?
> 
> Cant decide if she is hot as hell or too muscly. *Smoking Hot & she knows it *


*i WOULD HAPPILY LET HER WRAP HER LEGS AROUND ME *


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> rounded thighs are awesome on a bird


ROUNDED!! quad sweep you mean mate,rounded lets a whoooooooooooole bracket of ming in to the equation!!


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Shall we just start posting pics of wimminz with awesome legs:thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

The Gimp said:


> Shall we just start posting pics of wimminz with awesome legs:thumbup1:


YUM!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Defo not photoshopped:thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> i am a lucky fuker in that my mrs has the much downsized version of those,but with more definition :thumbup1:


Show off!! Post some pics :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

id bang it happily, but shes has got some mean legs on her. she could squat with me lying under her n e day


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

thats not even a woman is it, she has manly face features. but could just close me eyes and do it n e ways :thumb:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

was kinda silly askin us lot that gimp

i mean we'd still have a go on lady gaga whilst knowin she has a johnson down there too :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:


> *thats not even a woman is it, she has manly face features*. but could just close me eyes and do it n e ways :thumb:


are you kidding!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dale_flex said:


> Show off!! Post some pics :thumb:


kerpling! Mrs Weeman:thumbup1:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

theyre both shopped i reckon.

check the left quad on both pics


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

The Gimp said:


> What does everyone think of this girls legs?
> 
> Cant decide if she is hot as hell or too muscly.


It's slightly unusual to see so much development in the legs, yet so little in the arms, forearms and traps.

She's very attractive.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

photoshop indeed, the out line of her leg's are blurred. ;e


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> kerpling! Mrs Weeman:thumbup1:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> It's slightly unusual to see so much development in the legs, yet so little in the arms, forearms and traps.
> 
> She's very attractive.


She could be a cyclist? I know a couple of female cyclists that have very small and lean upper bodys but with great quad development.. :thumbup1:

P.S id love that girl anyday of the week! i want her for my wife!!! :beer:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


Agreed!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

fantastic----------love it


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> kerpling! Mrs Weeman:thumbup1:


Weeman i seen you at the britain mate you looked great but i think your misses has you on the wheels!!! :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Weeman i seen you at the britain mate you looked great but i think your misses has you on the wheels!!! :laugh:


lmao i think your right there mate! wish i hadnt been so spazzed out at the brits mate,if i walked passed you and didnt say hello i'm sorry i just wouldnt have recognised you,was happening all day lol

Then at night i was so pished i forgot who i had met earlier in the day lolol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmao i think your right there mate! wish i hadnt been so spazzed out at the brits mate,if i walked passed you and didnt say hello i'm sorry i just wouldnt have recognised you,was happening all day lol
> 
> Then at night i was so pished i forgot who i had met earlier in the day lolol


 Dont worry theres always next year mate, if things go well i may be up there next to you!! ha ha :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Dont worry theres always next year mate, if things go well i may be up there next to you!! ha ha :thumb:


then thank fuk i'm not competing next year you beast!!! lol but i will be there cheerleading:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The Gimp said:


> What does everyone think of this girls legs?
> 
> Cant decide if she is hot as hell or too muscly.


Her legs are fcking AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> then thank fuk i'm not competing next year you beast!!! lol but i will be there cheerleading:thumb:


Lmao, cheers mate :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

deffo shopped, her left leg looks weird


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

am not suggesting they arent shopped, but heres more pictures of the first girl.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Gimp said:


> am not suggesting they arent shopped, but heres more pictures of the first girl.


oh ffs!!! i want to have her fkn babies!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Gimp,where are you getting these pics?do you have a link?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dan the man said:


> dead right its quality thanks to gemilky


I have to give the credit to my 6 yr old.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=118419011

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f13/clean-girls-squats-awesome-ass-517438/

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=118400811&highlight=squat+girl

Stealing from bb.com

What have I become?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Gimp said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=118419011
> 
> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f13/clean-girls-squats-awesome-ass-517438/
> 
> ...


i love you Gimp.


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

weeman said:


> i love you Gimp.


The feelings mutual.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lets have bum babies mate 

lolol apparently when you read on into the thread on bb.com its not the same girl as in the first pic,the second girl is called Pauline Nordin,IFBB fitness and figure girl,off the chart body hotness


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Was going to say the second girl had a different look to her; looks a bit more fearsome.

I prefer the first one myself


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

http://fighterdiet.com/blog/?cat=10

link to the second girls website............i know where i'm spending my [email protected] time this weekend.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

First things first, This thread NEED'S to be sticky'd

Second, reps to OP, my Sat nights complete

Agreed with Elfintan, Her legs are fcking AWESOME!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

cant beat muscular legs on a woman , awsome pics


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


>


very nice!


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

she's a good looking girl and i could just imagine those big powerful legs wrapped around my head/neck.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

They are awesome(original bird) and how ace to have a bird who could tell you the secret to massive legs


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Class


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

She's got great legs but they don't do much for me...

Now THESE legs, on the other hand.... :whistling:


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

christ..who is that ^^


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

The Gimp said:


>


Dunno what to say lol, erection?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

The female legs are actually rather nice, not usually my sort of thing!

Trey has some quality thickness on his wheels.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

medici999 said:


> christ..who is that ^^


Trey Brewer. Think that photo's about 2-3 years old though.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

i would shove my tongue right up both of their asres


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

ahh not the bloke posted before saw that

schoolboy error


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> thats not even a woman is it, she has manly face features. but could just close me eyes and do it n e ways :thumb:


she is cute as f**k and sexy the perfect woman


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jsb said:


> ahh not the bloke posted before saw that
> 
> schoolboy error


dont back out now mate,you fukin want him you sly dog you.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

where can i meet chicks like her??


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

medici999 said:


> christ..who is that ^^


Are you being serious?!

As for the 1st picutre on this thread...PHAOWER!!!!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

weeman said:


> dont back out now mate,you fukin want him you sly dog you.


your the only bloke id rim weeman


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Think this thread could be cum a sticky :tongue: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

shakey said:


> Think this thread could be cum a sticky :tongue: :bounce: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I must be a lil weird, the sexiest part of a woman for me is her attitude, intelligence then smile, the body becomes sexy if the first 2 boxes get ticked. (and shes not a sumo) I have limits.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice body but prefer long skinny legs on my ladies...


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wtf,

would love legs like that tbh


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Will101 said:


> Nice body but prefer long skinny legs on my ladies...


I do usually but my perception has changed as of Wed

Was in the gym doing back/tri's & 2 woman come in and one is prepping for a show.

She was muscular but VERY feminine

slender and amazonian:w00t:

WOW


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Found another winnar on the Sherdog link i posted up.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Round-2 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I must be a lil weird, the sexiest part of a woman for me is her attitude, intelligence then smile, the body becomes sexy if the first 2 boxes get ticked. (and shes not a sumo) I have limits.


Fussy c##t:tongue: :lol:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

frowningbudda said:


> I do usually but my perception has changed as of Wed
> 
> Was in the gym doing back/tri's & 2 woman come in and one is prepping for a show.
> 
> ...


Slender and amazonian is good! That never happends in my gym - should really move:thumb:

Its definately the feminine thing though...


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

this is awsome

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/?bcpid=17320904001&bclid=1564556096&bctid=31001902001

:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

welsh_ryan said:


> this is awsome
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/videos/?bcpid=17320904001&bclid=1564556096&bctid=31001902001
> 
> :thumb:


Absolutely stunning! :thumb:


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

welsh_ryan said:


> this is awsome
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/videos/?bcpid=17320904001&bclid=1564556096&bctid=31001902001
> 
> :thumb:


i think i just drooled on my keyboard :rockon:


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish my legs were nearly that muscular!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

welsh_ryan said:


> this is awsome
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/videos/?bcpid=17320904001&bclid=1564556096&bctid=31001902001
> 
> :thumb:


i want to get my tongue right up her bumhole :cool2:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

kin lovely leg thread!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

The Gimp said:


> Found another winnar on the Sherdog link i posted up.


well that's me erect then


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lush women here


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> well that's me erect then


same here lol

good god her ass is amazing


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

The Gimp said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=118400811&highlight=squat+girl


Post #24, why dont I have woman training like that in my gym!!! Not posting here incase thread gets moved and others cant see it.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

holy moley its hot in here:thumb: :thumb:

great thread and some great wheelz too


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Came across another thread over at bb.com, so thought I would res-erect this one.

The women are hot as hell, check it out you wont be disapointed!.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=118951881

Some more pics


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

It's a photoshop. The original and this one are on a thread on BB.com.


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

kawikid said:


> It's a photoshop. The original and this one are on a thread on BB.com.


I have cited the source in my mail above


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Round-2 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I must be a lil weird, the sexiest part of a woman for me is her attitude, intelligence then smile, the body becomes sexy if the first 2 boxes get ticked. (and shes not a sumo) I have limits.


That would make two of us. The first thing i noticed on the initial post as that devilish grin and pretty face, that already had me saying "Helllloooooooo". The rest was just an added bonus.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Only read 1st page. Just noticed its 7 pages long


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

not into it TBH im not keen on muscular and very lean women. Thick thighs and ass are great like beyonce but what i can see quad sweep i cant dig it!

Impressive still though


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

HOT :thumb:


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> not into it TBH im not keen on muscular and very lean women. Thick thighs and ass are great like beyonce but what i can see quad sweep i cant dig it!
> 
> Impressive still though


Your probably like me then, this is more what I like.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> It's slightly unusual to see so much development in the legs, yet so little in the arms, forearms and traps.
> 
> She's very attractive.


defo photoshopped... you can see its slightly blury on the outside and inside edges of her quads and yes teeeeeeeeny arms


----------



## tonxy (Jul 13, 2009)

blimey hamsternuts lol good spot with the door thing lol!!! nah i'd nail that bird in the original photot tho no two ways bout it! strangely wide thighs tho for a lady ha ha


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Ewwwww!!! no im sorry but i would HATEEEE my thighs to be even half that size!!!

Just dont think its a good look!

The last few pics of girls arent too bad. But still a bit too muscley.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nothing beats a nice muscly shape to a females legs, beats sticks with no shape anyday!!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Ewwwww!!! no im sorry but i would HATEEEE my thighs to be even half that size!!!
> 
> Just dont think its a good look!
> 
> The last few pics of girls arent too bad. But still a bit too muscley.


Your avatar. Now thats what I'm talking about. :thumbup1: and your piercing, sexy as hell but then I bet you know that already:rockon:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

MissBC said:


> nothing beats a nice muscly shape to a females legs, beats sticks with no shape anyday!!


x 2 - I'm working blady hard to get my legs all muscley lol


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> nothing beats a nice muscly shape to a females legs, beats sticks with no shape anyday!!


I,ll 2nd that :thumb:


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

The Gimp said:


> Your probably like me then, this is more what I like.


Now she is gorgeous.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

women with legs like OP posted are fiiiiine....imagine them wrapped around you or...working your way up them...mmmmmmmm


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

MissBC said:


> nothing beats a nice muscly shape to a females legs, beats sticks with no shape anyday!!


 :thumb :Agreed...


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

The Gimp said:


> am not suggesting they arent shopped, but heres more pictures of the first girl.


Thats Pauline Nordin






She FINE !!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

She's got a great bum


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Uriel said:


> She's got a great bum


yeah could be dangerous if you tried to dart the tongue in ninja style h34r:

if she clenched you can say bye bye:crying:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

MissBC said:


> nothing beats a nice muscly shape to a females legs, beats sticks with no shape anyday!!


I'll go with that! :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> x 2 - I'm working blady hard to get my legs all muscley lol


Betty have you seen your avvi any time recently?!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah go on then if she's offering I'll have her for a night:thumb:  :bounce:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> nothing beats a nice muscly shape to a females legs, beats sticks with no shape anyday!!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> :thumbup1:


apparently winger stated out loud that he got a 'boner' while looking at my legs at the drinkies hahahahah :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The Gimp said:


>


Why don't bitches dressed like that train in my gym. I'm a good spotter!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)




----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


>


 :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'll go with that! :thumb:
> 
> Betty have you seen your avvi any time recently?!


lol yeah i want them a bit more bigger and defined a little bit more hard work to go haha x


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


>


really,i dont know...whats wrong with people...its clear to see that this lady................

................................hasnt been working her left calf muscle as much as her right,tut,tut...i dont know,whats wrong with folk these days,they just dont care about symmetry!!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> really,i dont know...whats wrong with people...its clear to see that this lady................
> 
> ................................hasnt been working her left calf muscle as much as her right,tut,tut...i dont know,whats wrong with folk these days,they just dont care about symmetry!!!


PMSL

It's the development of what looks like a third leg hanging in the middle that concerns me. Man she's got big gonads!! What PCT is she on???


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Neck down she,s hot most men would love her quads......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> apparently winger stated out loud that he got a 'boner' while looking at my legs at the drinkies hahahahah :thumb:


lol i could believe that,i get one from just reading your name:lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The chick in first picture is bit of slapper with no dignity. She is in the street at night getting almost naked near her car. I mean, what kind of girl is she. Anyone got her number???


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol i could believe that,i get one from just reading your name:lol:


awwwwwwwwwwwwwww weeslut bless your cottons :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I be her snatch is like an 8" bench vice


 ha ha like that one :laugh:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> as long as there's no cellulite or excessive fat.... i'm game!
> 
> I've got a mate who's got a fetish for calves - diamond shaped calves and he's almost salivating..


 now **** this has me dry in the mouth now , i feel like a gibbering idiot ha ha


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Cant beat a nice set of pins, not over the top but good tight muscle and nice shape.

I dont like it when girls look like they have no calves.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

The Gimp said:


> Shall we just start posting pics of wimminz with awesome legs:thumbup1:


bowchikawowwow:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> defo photoshopped... you can see its slightly blury on the outside and inside edges of her quads and yes teeeeeeeeny arms


Yeah it could be possibly.... it is unusual for a girl to have such well developed legs and so skinny on top. Regardles though.... fvcking awesome looking legs real or not 



Mercy-Leigh said:


> *Ewwwww!!! no im sorry but i would HATEEEE my thighs to be even half that size!!! *
> 
> *
> Just dont think its a good look!*
> ...


Are you having a fvcking laugh???

Has it escaped your notice that this is a bodybuilding forum? If not then I'd have to ask you why as a female you would even join if you think female bodybuilders/muscular females look bad? Surely the purpose of being here is that being/training/looking like a bodybuilder and living the lifestyle is something you either do or aspire to do??

No offence but occasionally we get an influx of females who "go to the gym" (or claim to) who come on and plaster the place with pictures of their tits and ass all over the place to feed their desire for attention from good looking fit guys (of which we have many here  ). You'll not hear the guys complaining for the obvious reason that most of them are full of test, and personally I couldn't give a rats ass who makes a [email protected] of themselves or why..... but if said females start gobbing off that muscular females look bad then I am inclined to get more than a little fvcked off.

I train my ass off and compete.... I love having muscle and thats MY choice and MY life so do not come on a bodybuilding board and start slating it.

Personally I think underfed skinny birds with no definition and fake boobs are repulsive... they look unhealthy and look like they need a good feed and locked in the gym for a year. Don't see me going onto the I-wannabe-just-like-Jordan.com forum and slating them for their life and body choices though do you?

I assume you get my point.

....Imagine the uproar if a guy joined here and started on about how male bodybuilders or muscular males look disgusting...... they'd be ripped apart and hounded out in seconds.



MissBC said:


> nothing beats a nice muscly shape to a females legs, beats sticks with no shape anyday!!





Bettyboo said:


> x 2 - I'm working blady hard to get my legs all muscley lol





Lilly M said:


> I,ll 2nd that :thumb:


Absolutely girls!!!

My little calfy's......


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Gimp said:


> What does everyone think of this girls legs?
> 
> Cant decide if she is hot as hell or too muscly.


Id love those muscly strong legs round me that much id let them squeeze the fookin life out of me, no quesiton.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

they turn me on :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> i am a lucky fuker in that my mrs has the much downsized version of those,but with more definition :thumbup1:


I can vouch for that...awesome legs in the flesh...we walked down abusy road to the pub....she stopped traffic!...u should have seen awe the men in the pub...it was a classic:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

nice legs Zara!!!! :bounce: :bounce:

females with muscley legs look great from what i've seen from pics.....havn't had the pleasure of seeing any in the flesh :no:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Squats anyone? :001_tt2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> No offence but occasionally we get an influx of females who "go to the gym" (or claim to) who come on and plaster the place with pictures of their tits and ass all over the place


Zara we need you to stop right there babe...

Stopping new female members getting their t1ts out and putting pics up of them is right up there with calling the mod team kiddy fiddler for a banning:lol:

Now shush....

Any you new female members just completely ignore Zara on this occasion....she's not well (something to do with the menopause according to IanStu:whistling

Post away ladies:thumbup1:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

manson said:


> Would be hot as hell... with breasts


Ahem to that


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Squats anyone? :001_tt2:


oh ****


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Zara we need you to stop right there babe...
> 
> Stopping new female members getting their t1ts out and putting pics up of them is right up there with calling the mod team kiddy fiddler for a banning:lol:
> 
> ...


typical male response


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

MissBC said:


> typical male response


But a dam good one that i agree with fully :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

The Gimp said:


>


she is dam AWESOME foooooooook me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> typical male response


Now now, you'd not appreciate a todger ban


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

The Gimp said:


> What does everyone think of this girls legs?
> 
> Cant decide if she is hot as hell or too muscly.


 Simply put Banging!!!


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

thts aturn on 2 me,...her abs also


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> I can vouch for that...awesome legs in the flesh...we walked down abusy road to the pub....she stopped traffic!...u should have seen awe the men in the pub...it was a classic:thumb: :thumb:


 :thumb :Thats my girl:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Zara we need you to stop right there babe...
> 
> Stopping new female members getting their t1ts out and putting pics up of them is right up there with calling the mod team kiddy fiddler for a banning:lol:
> 
> ...


If you read it again I said I dont give a fvck if they come on here and make an @rse of themselves, what I DO object to is slating females with muscle and saying they look disgusting considering this is a BODYBUILDING board.

Again I say..... Imagine the uproar if a guy came on and started slating you lot for having muscle..... prob be banned within 5 minutes tbh.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

These legs turn me on.










So do these.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Now now, you'd not appreciate a todger ban


If a guy came on here that didnt train and started going "look at me" to all the girls and slagging off the bigger more muscular guys on here, I think you'd find the girls would rip him up for @rse-paper and leave him crying into his mummys apron, so its hardly the same thing.

And for the record.... wouldn't bother me one bit. I'd really rather not see photos of random guys bits thanks


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Loving the calves Zara:thumbup1:

top post Hilly:thumb:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

hilly said:


> she is dam AWESOME foooooooook me


oh me oh my :bounce: :thumb: :thumbup1: :beer:  :lol: :blowme: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Again I say..... Imagine the uproar if a guy came on and started slating you lot for having muscle..... prob be banned within 5 minutes tbh.


funny you say that http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/78699-do-people-who-take-steroid-annoy-anyone-else.html

:laugh::laugh: :lol:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


>


Loving this!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

andysutils said:


> funny you say that http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/78699-do-people-who-take-steroid-annoy-anyone-else.html
> 
> :laugh::laugh: :lol:


I missed that.... but point exactly :thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Best bit of a bird is deffo the thighs and a great ass.... Right pants and DAMN !


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Now now, you'd not appreciate a todger ban


Doubt it, most girls don't seem too bothered and ain't full of test and want to f*ck anything in sight.


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

Didn't realised I would be the only one who can't stand muscly chiks... eh


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

JokaJJayy said:


> Didn't realised I would be the only one who *can't stand* muscly chiks... eh


Really.....

Feel free to fck off to a non-bodybuilding forum then.

Or do you also think that we have no right to be here?

Nice pic btw..... oh yeah thats right.... you don't have one.

Wonder why....... 

oh and FYI.... its spelt "muscley" although the correct term is "muscular"


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Doubt it, most girls don't seem too bothered and ain't full of test and want to f*ck anything in sight.


Lets be honest.... most of the pics like that in the AL are the guys showing off to each other rather to impress the girls anyway....


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

JokaJJayy said:


> Didn't realised I would be the only one who can't stand muscly chiks... eh


Probably one of the few on here that do not.

Muscle is great it is the side effects of trying to develop the muscle that can be unappealing such as a deep voice and a beard but this is relatively rare.

I love all those pics.....especially Zara's avvy


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

It is a fake... shame!


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Are you having a fvcking laugh???
> 
> Has it escaped your notice that this is a bodybuilding forum? If not then I'd have to ask you why as a female you would even join if you think female bodybuilders/muscular females look bad? Surely the purpose of being here is that being/training/looking like a bodybuilder and living the lifestyle is something you either do or aspire to do??
> 
> ...


 I was not referring to muscley women in general. I was actually refering to the original picture, and i still stand by my views. Thats just my preference.

As you just stated you think skinny girls with fake boobs is disgusting yet you dont hear me ranting on about that comment do you?

I do actually train and came onto this website for nutritional info and it has been very useful to me.

Anddd i havent got my tits out on this website either. thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Anddd i havent got my tits out on this website either. thanks!


Ok but is that your ass on the avatar? If so what purpose does that serve on your quest to gain knowlage?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

To be fair I just looked at your profile and the comments on the pics, you'd think the guys hadn't f*cked in years:lol: I myself don't pay compliments to blatant attention seekers (except one or two)


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Desperadodan said:


> It is a fake... shame!


Heartbreaking :crying:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

WRT said:


> To be fair I just looked at your profile and the comments on the pics, you'd think the guys hadn't f*cked in years:lol: I myself don't pay compliments to blatant attention seekers (except one or two)


It is rather funny is it not mate. Now i can understand the fawning over the muscle girls because you don't seem them every day but kissing the ass of average girls is beyond me......?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Con said:


> Ok but is that your ass on the avatar? If so what purpose does that serve on your quest to gain knowlage?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: lmao con your a funny man


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

She is mint!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Heartbreaking :crying:


I know. still nice though


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Ok but is that your ass on the avatar? If so what purpose does that serve on your quest to gain knowlage?


It's a nice ass, - you r thumb poking up Bill and ted style is just a bad:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Van said:


> She is mint!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really.....
> 
> Feel free to fck off to a non-bodybuilding forum then.
> 
> ...


I do believe I sparked a nerve... :cursing:

No need to get all masculine on me, everyones entitled to their own opinion...

One of mine just happens to be a big no-no for 'muscular' (thx :thumbup1: ) girls

Its no different from average girls thinking huge guys are 'gross'...

Oh, I do have pics - i'v also gained alot since my start but compared to alot of others that have many years on me; nothing that special - everyones gotta start somewhere :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Uriel said:


> It's a nice ass, - you r thumb poking up Bill and ted style is just a bad:lol:


:laugh:

To be fair i think she has a fit ass but with the way she made her post it would seem she does not care about attention.

As far as i care girls can post up their asses all day long but you wont see me going nuts over them unless they obviously work out. Just like i don't really read the posts by guys that have very little muscle......is that bad?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Con said:


> :laugh:
> 
> To be fair i think she has a fit ass but with the way she made her post it would seem she does not care about attention.
> 
> As far as i care girls can post up their asses all day long but you wont see me going nuts over them unless they obviously work out. *Just like i don't really read the posts by guys that have very little muscle......is that bad?*


AWWW...Con...have a heart....were human you know


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> I was not referring to muscley women in general. I was actually refering to the original picture, and i still stand by my views. Thats just my preference.


Well as this is a BODYBUILDING forum what do you expect to see?

Surely you have the intelligence to realise that as such it will contain female bodybuilders and such comments will be considered offensive?

Regardless of whether the pic is photoshopped and whether you are referring to her specifically, there are women on this board with bigger more muscular thighs than that......



Mercy-Leigh said:


> As you just stated you think skinny girls with fake boobs is disgusting yet you dont hear me ranting on about that comment do you?


Do if you like... but its a bodybuilding board so you'll sound pretty stupid lol. However if someone were to go onto a glamour modelling site for example and say it, THEN you would have grounds for complaint.



Mercy-Leigh said:


> I do actually train and came onto this website for nutritional info and it has been very useful to me.
> 
> Anddd i havent got my tits out on this website either. thanks!


Ok then...... must have just been to show your new bikini 

Never mentioned them either I guess..... 



Mercy-Leigh said:


> Bigger is always better id say  . aslong as they aint saggy and down to your knees.
> 
> I got mine done 6 months ago .. from a C to an E.
> 
> ...





Mercy-Leigh said:


> LOL erm....... No :lol:  .
> 
> they do look and feel real though already . 1 Guy i got with refused to believe they was fake.. i had to show him the scars!!! :whistling:


No judgement.... just saying


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok then...... must have just been to show your new bikini
> 
> Never mentioned them either I guess.....
> 
> No judgement.... just saying


OH MY :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: lmao


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Firstly.. totally different thread which was on about the subject of boobs.

Secondly .. didnt post that actual picture in that thread either.

And Thirdly. There far from " out " in that picture.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> AWWW...Con...have a heart....were human you know


*there should be smiles in this post but my browser is messing up.

I wont lie i speed read/skim every post until i come across some one i know either in real life or simply through a lot of conversing on here. There are many threads and many posters

TBH sites like these always welcome females of all sorts i mean most of us have the test of ten normal men and thats a cruise but once they start commenting in a rude way to the female athletes on here it becomes annoying at least for my self.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Con said:


> :laugh:
> 
> *
> To be fair i think she has a fit ass but with the way she made her post it would seem she does not care about attention. *
> ...


'zactly 

I'm the first to admit my ass is all over this forum.... but I worked dammed hard for it :thumbup1:

That said with NABBA we wear a thong on stage so everyone has seen it anyway :tongue:

I ALSO usually accompany the pics with comments like *WARNING!!! Blatant attention whoring pic* just like weeman and JW when they get the guns out (also worked hard for)


----------



## AJF (Nov 2, 2009)

EWWW GIRLS WID BIG LEGS DAS JUS UGLYYYYYYYYY


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

AJF said:


> EWWW GIRLS WID BIG LEGS DAS JUS UGLYYYYYYYYY


What an insightful first post:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Con said:


> *there should be smiles in this post but my browser is messing up.
> 
> I wont lie i speed read/skim every post until i come across some one i know either in real life or simply through a lot of conversing on here. There are many threads and many posters
> 
> ...


*yea...no excuse for rudness at all:thumbup1:*


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> To be fair I just looked at your profile and the comments on the pics, you'd think the guys hadn't f*cked in years:lol: I myself don't pay compliments to blatant attention seekers (except one or two)


Thats because we give you attention back when you're seeking it hotshot :wink: :lol:



Con said:


> It is rather funny is it not mate. Now i can understand the fawning over the muscle girls because you don't seem them every day but kissing the ass of average girls is beyond me......?


 



JokaJJayy said:


> I do believe I sparked a nerve... :cursing:
> 
> *
> No need to get all masculine on me, *everyones entitled to their own opinion...
> ...


Oops sorry.... do you feel emasculated now... 

See.... You're no different to these "average" girls who complain about muscle too mate. Sorry.

EVEN IF I found muscular guys unattractive, sure as hell I wouldn't be saying it on this forum.

Try engaging brain before opening mouth in future :thumbup1:



Mercy-Leigh said:


> Firstly.. totally different thread which was on about the subject of boobs.
> 
> Secondly .. didnt post that actual picture in that thread either.
> 
> And Thirdly. There far from " out " in that picture.


So, how does the picture serve to educate us on your bodybuilding progress?

Serious question


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll give up my p1ss taking for a minute....

I can see the issue here of course, this IS a bodybuilding site....we're a minority that the public don't "get" female bodybuilding, lets be honest here, is a minority within that.

I hear lot's of bodybuilding men being derisive of "too big" female bodybuilders.

I guess if they can't be appreciated and admired here, then where can they be?

For anyone to come on here, assume it's like anywhere else in the world and openly comment negatively on their physiques is insensitive and a little stupid...this is their place - not a normal Joe.....You are the minority in this forum!

I happen to love the female body in it's fylly trained and untrained state.

Although I don't consider Zara a huge bodybuilder, she is a bodybuilder and fair play to you for defending your sport:thumbup1:

(Uriel Re-engagep1sstaking mode - out)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lets be honest.... most of the pics like that in the AL are the guys showing off to each other rather to impress the girls anyway....


You kidding!! i post those pics to impress myself,i even shock myself with the sh1t i get into lmao:lol: :lol:



Con said:


> Ok but is that your ass on the avatar? If so what purpose does that serve on your quest to gain knowlage?


Well she aint gner post a pic of her worst attribute is she now:lol: :lol: :lol: and how it helps is that perverts like myself who are also able to help notice her profile in an instant:thumbup1: yeah i'm a simple driven male,but i admit it



WRT said:


> To be fair I just looked at your profile and the comments on the pics, you'd think the guys hadn't f*cked in years:lol: I myself don't pay compliments to blatant attention seekers *(except one or two)*


i was just gner say....... :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

JokaJJayy said:


> Didn't realised I would be the only one who can't stand muscly chiks... eh





JokaJJayy said:


> I do believe I sparked a nerve... :cursing:
> 
> No need to get all masculine on me, everyones entitled to their own opinion...
> 
> ...


mate,there are tactful ways to put things and there are retarded ways to put things,you chose the retarded way



Con said:


> :laugh:
> 
> To be fair i think she has a fit ass but with the way she made her post it would seem she does not care about attention.
> 
> As far as i care girls can post up their asses all day long but you wont see me going nuts over them unless they obviously work out. *Just like i don't really read the posts by guys that have very little muscle......is that bad?*


You fker,now i know why you never came into my prep journal much!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well as this is a BODYBUILDING forum what do you expect to see?
> 
> Surely you have the intelligence to realise that as such it will contain female bodybuilders and such comments will be considered offensive?
> 
> ...





Mercy-Leigh said:


> Firstly.. totally different thread which was on about the subject of boobs.
> 
> Secondly .. didnt post that actual picture in that thread either.
> 
> And Thirdly. There far from " out " in that picture.


she is actually right as regards the boobs there Zara,it was talking about them in a thread relevant to them........and her t1ts are defo not out anywhere on this board as i would have detected it months ago:thumb:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Id smash it!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 'zactly
> 
> I'm the first to admit my ass is all over this forum.... but I worked dammed hard for it :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


100% factual truth:thumbup1:



AJF said:


> EWWW GIRLS WID BIG LEGS DAS JUS UGLYYYYYYYYY


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrick



Zara-Leoni said:


> So, how does the picture serve to educate us on your bodybuilding progress?
> 
> Serious question


i guess in the same way yours,mine and everyone elses sexually orientated pics that are posted up all over the board do,they dont,but they are nice to look at


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mercy Leigh looks like she gyms it, she looks bloody good to my eye's - she doesn't seem to like big muscular ladies (same as MANY MANY people) - she just fuked up a tiny bit and blurted it out on here....where to be totally honest NO really big muscular women post.

Avril is about the biggest on here, she's mint - and she'd tear you a new @rsehole on her own if she felt like commenting


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

weeman said:


> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrick


 :thumb: haha


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by Mercy-Leigh View Post

Ewwwww!!! no im sorry but i would HATEEEE my thighs to be even half that size!!!

Just dont think its a good look!

The last few pics of girls arent too bad. But still a bit too muscley.

now all that being said,you really should engage the brain before you comment like this on a bodybuilding forum Mercy,its a bit of a silly thing to state when your entering into the domain of highly trained male and female athletes who bust their asses to look the way we all do,comments of 'eeeeeeeewwww' etc from looking at a finely built body,thats what i would expect form a 13 year old boy or girl,not an adult


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Mercy Leigh looks like she gyms it, she looks bloody good to my eye's - she doesn't seem to like big muscular ladies (same as MANY MANY people) - she just fuked up a tiny bit and blurted it out on here....where to be totally honest NO really big muscular women post.
> 
> Avril is about the biggest on here, she's mint - and she'd tear you a new @rsehole on her own if she felt like commenting


She's not actually... You'd be amazed at which females you spot lurking and reading on here on a pretty regular basis but dont post... usually in the shows & pro's sections.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> She's not actually... You'd be amazed at which females you spot lurking and reading on here on a pretty regular basis but dont post... usually in the shows & pro's sections.....


Ok she's the biggest I've noticed posting regularly but ok there's bigger (even though avril is huge and has bigger guns the Weeman) :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

shes still my biggest fantasy.. oh fkin yes:drool: Gayle Moher

I think a lot of people are full of sh1t and in denial how they say that women muscle doesnt turn them on because of what people might think. Im definetely not


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

at this point in time everthing f*#king turns me on :thumb: :thumb:

you've got to love test!! :rockon:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Ok she's the biggest I've noticed posting regularly but ok there's bigger (even though avril is huge and has bigger guns the Weeman) :thumbup1:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

listen you scottish turn coat now a southerner cant make your mind up if your a ginge bastrd you,her guns ARE NOT bigger than mine!!!

/weeman goes off and sites another 4ml into his abcess's in bi's and tri's


----------

